# Did you have your eggs frozen? FEE PAID



## ChloeLambert (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi there - I am writing about the circumstances that lead women to have their eggs frozen for the features section of the Daily Mail. 
I'm looking for four women, each of whom have had their eggs frozen for different reasons. 
It might be because of an illness, or treatment for an illness, that affected your fertility; perhaps another physiological reason such as early menopause running in your family; perhaps a relationship came to an end during your thirties and you felt worried you wouldn't find the right partner in time; perhaps you didn't feel ready to have children yet. I'm interested to hear about all kinds of causes. 
This would involve a phone interview with me and a photograph too. We could offer £400 as a fee or donation to a charity of your choice as thanks for taking part. Please get in touch if you might be interested in taking part by emailing me here or at [email protected]
Thanks very much 
Chloe Lambert


----------

